

Ask HN: How to become a Master in Django framework? - Michael_Mahn

Hi Hackers,<p>I have a very vital question that really hurts me. It's almost 3 weeks that I've started to learn Django. I have some backgrounds in PHP web developing (Spaghetti Style, not MVC), and a descent roots in Python since 2005. I mean I know proper things about Python, MVC, RegExes, DB, webservers, etc. Three weeks ago, I started to learn Django. I started by reading and implementing its tutorial and then read the "Django Book" and a few other books . Now here is the problem : 1- Most books don't cover the version 1.3, So I sticked to 1.3 formal documentation which is a huge source of info. Is it the right path that I've chosen ? 2- I feel I'm dumb in some stuff !! For instance as my learning procedure is "Learning by Doing", first I created a simple typical blog which was good. Then, I started to develop an e-Shop which needs the usres to register themselves. I found Django-Registration add-on (so to speak), and tried to embed it into my project. And SIGH, it's hell complicated. Lots of Signals should be sent to over-write and so on ... I think I'm a newbie in the islands of Wizards :( Any suggestion to overcome this problem ? Did you have the same experience with Django ?
======
arctangent
Learning by doing is a good approach. I recommend that you ignore all the
plugins and add-ons for Django and just write your own code. You will often
find that it solves your particular problem better, and writing your own code
will give you the exercise you need to become competent. Start with small
ideas and work up to bigger ideas.

~~~
Michael_Mahn
Thanks ... It seems a good way for now. Maybe I become more familiar with the
back-end by this approach ..

